# partage connexion, wifi, PSP



## ToMacLaumax (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,
voilà mon "petit" problème:
soit un PowerBook équipé d'une carte airport extreme.
Ce PB est relié par Ethernet pour l'ADSL.
Je souhaite partager ma connexion avec la PSP.
Donc préférences réseau, j'active airport, je partage la connexion internet, je crée mon mot de passe WEP (Mon mot de passe composé de 13 lettres et chiffres est-ce bon ?).


J'y arrive sans clef WEP à établir la connexion mais impossible avec une "petite" clef WEP.
Comment dois-je procéder ?
Je ne sais utiliser que le WEP ou aucun mais pas de WPA avec une carte exteme ?

Merci


----------



## Original-VLM (21 Mai 2006)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> voilà mon "petit" problème:
> soit un PowerBook équipé d'une carte airport extreme.
> Ce PB est relié par Ethernet pour l'ADSL.
> ...



Si j'ai bien comprs, sans Clef Wep ça fonctionne? 

Je n'ai jamais configuré de PSP, mais dans ses préférences réseaux, est ce qu'elle attend une clef WEP en Hexadécimal ou alors selon un chiffrage plus classique (en base 10).

Il faut savoir que certain client de configuration Wifi offre la possibilité de rentrer la Clef en base 10 ou en base 16... il faut être vigilant. 

Le mac quand a lui, te demande de rentrer une clef en base 10, donc le soucis vient sans doute du client de config de la PSP.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (21 Mai 2006)

Salut,
la PSP semble accepter come sécurité: aucune clef, WEP et WPA&#8230;
Le codage de la clef WEP doit se faire en hexadécimale (13 ou 26 ; 128 bits) ou en ASCII (5 ou 10 ; 40 bits).

Y a-t-il une façon "précise" pour rentrer une clef WEP ?
Des caractères à mettre avant et ou après ?

hexadécimale ça peut-être des chiffres et des lettres ?
Et pour le code ASCII ?

Merci à vous,


----------



## Original-VLM (22 Mai 2006)

> Salut,
> la PSP semble accepter come sécurité: aucune clef, WEP et WPA
> Le codage de la clef WEP doit se faire en hexadécimale (13 ou 26 ; 128 bits) ou en ASCII (5 ou 10 ; 40 bits).
> 
> ...



A priori, il n'y a aucune technique particuliere pour rentrer une clef Wep. Il suffit simplement de respecter la casse. 

Par contre, es tu sur que le problème vient de la connexion Wifi ? ne viendrait il pas par exemple de l'adressage ou de la session DHCP?



> hexadécimale ça peut-être des chiffres et des lettres ?
> Et pour le code ASCII ?
> 
> Merci à vous,



Pour l'Hexa, ce sont des caracteres de A à F et de 0 à 9... pour l'ASCII c'est l'alphabet complet, c'est a dire de A à Z et de 0 à 9 (il est d'usage de ne pas incorperer de caracteres spéciaux aux clefs Wep).

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## cameleone (22 Mai 2006)

Salut,

ça ne va peut-être pas beaucoup t'aider, mais je ne suis jamais parvenu (et je crois ne pas être le seul) à connecter ma Psp avec clé wep. Sans, ça marche parfaitement. Certains témoignages tendent à laisser penser que cela marcherait mieux avec une clé wpa, mais je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de tester.


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Mai 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> Par contre, es tu sur que le problème vient de la connexion Wifi ? ne viendrait il pas par exemple de l'adressage ou de la session DHCP?
> [...]
> Tiens nous au courant.



Bonjour,

qu'entends-tu par là ?
En fait, dans la partie airport des préférences réseau dans TCP/IP, je dois mettre quel paramètre ?
- Manuellement ;
- Utilisation de DHCP avec une adresse manuelle ;
- Via DHCP ;
- Via BootP ;
- Non ?

Comment, dans la configuration énnoncé plus haut, je pourrais rentrer l'adresse MAC de la PSP dans les préférences du PowerBook ?
Peut-être que ça pourrait aider ?

Je suis vraiment nul en réseau 

Merci à vous


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Mai 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> ça ne va peut-être pas beaucoup t'aider, mais je ne suis jamais parvenu (et je crois ne pas être le seul) à connecter ma Psp avec clé wep. Sans, ça marche parfaitement. Certains témoignages tendent à laisser penser que cela marcherait mieux avec une clé wpa, mais je n'ai pas eu la possibilité de tester.



Salut,
ah ok 
mais je voudrais bien le WPA mais il me semble qu'avec juste ma carte airport extreme, je n'y ai pas accès au WPA ? Si ?

Sans clef, je n'ai pas forcément envie de me transformer en Hot Spot 

Merci


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2006)

Je me permet de relancer le débat :rateau:

J'ai acheté une PSP il y a 3 jours maintenant, et je ne parviens toujours pas à la connecter a mon reseau Wifi. 

Je pense avoir tout fait correctement (adresse IP, routeur, DNS, masque sous réseau et clé Wep), tout correspond à la configuration de mon routeur. 

Et pourtant, il refuse obstinement de se connecter... 
_
"Une erreur de connection est survenue. Impossible d'établir une connexioon avec le poitn d'accès.
Vérifier les paramètres de sécurité du réseau et réessayer."_

Je ne sais plus quoi faire... Help...


----------



## misterbizz (16 Juin 2006)

salut Idiot, j 'ai aussi une psp qui se connecte en wifi sur mon routeur sans problémes.Donc il y as pas de problémes pour utiliser le wifi  sur la console.Par quel menu tu configues la connection sur la console ? as tu mis une adresse IP tout seul ou laisse tu le routeur gerer les adresses?


----------



## iDiot (16 Juin 2006)

J'ai tout configurer manuellement. 

Pour le pécé et mon PB, la connexion est en DHCP (donc IP distribué par le routeur). J'ai bien fait attention lorsque j'ai rentré l'adresse IP dans la PSP qu'elle se trouvait dans la fourchette déterminée par le routeur (cad entre 192.168.0.100 à 192.168.0.199). 

J'ai rentré les 2 serveurs DNS que j'ai trouvé dans la configuration du routeur. 

La clé WEP, qui est composé de 26 chiffres, est correcte également. 

Pas de proxy... la passerelle est ok... 

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui peut clocher :mouais:


----------



## misterbizz (17 Juin 2006)

alors, pour configurer la connection wifi de ma psp,je passe par mise a jour reseau.Comme toi j'imagine, aprés je touche rien je laisse tel quelle le nom de la connection (on s'en fout du nom).Aprés je scan le reseau et la il trouve le reseau me dit quel clef et quel intensité elle as trouvée (comme pour un hotspot d'ailleur). Attention la psp ne gere pas le wap (enfin dans sa version 2.0) sinon tu devrais pas lui donné d'adresse IP car c'est ton routeur qui s'en charge, lorsque tu veux te connecter ils se demerdent tout les deux.Voila normalement tu touche as rien, essaye sans clef wep (5mn tu risque rien au niveau securité) et la elle se connecte tout seul (dernier chose , vas au mc do du coin pas pour bouffer c'est degueu, mais pour te connecter c'est super simple )
bon courage


----------



## ToMacLaumax (17 Juin 2006)

Salut,
j'arrive à me connecter mais sans clef WEP...
Avec, je n'ai pas trouvé... (Versiosn PSP Firware 2.70)


----------



## misterbizz (18 Juin 2006)

salut, tu n as pas trouvé le moyen de rentrer la clef wep? ou cela ne fonctionne pas quand tu rentre la clef ?


----------



## Alkolic (18 Juin 2006)

Perso j'ai une borne airport, avec clé wep et ca fonctionne. !!!
Il ne faut pas entrer le code que l'on a choisi (par exemple : wifi maison) mais tu va dans "utilitaire admin airport" et tu séléctionne ta borne wifi... -> Configurer -> Mot de passe. La tu entres le mot de passe donné dans ta configuration PSP... 

J'éspère avoir  pu vous éclairsir...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (18 Juin 2006)

Salut,
@ misterbizz:
j'arrive à rentrer la clef WEP que ce soit du 40 bits ou 128, cela ne change pas "erreur de connexion..."

@ Alkolic:
je n'ai pas de borne.
En fait mon PowerBook est relier via Ethernet au modem donc le PowerBook se connecte au web, je partage cette connexion via Airport Extreme.


----------



## Alkolic (18 Juin 2006)

Donc ca ne devrai pas être un problème de MDP... Mais plutôt de connexion... Non ???


----------



## ToMacLaumax (18 Juin 2006)

Alkolic a dit:
			
		

> Donc ca ne devrai pas être un problème de MDP... Mais plutôt de connexion... Non ???



Je ne sais pas car si je vais dans Réseau -> Internet -> Options airport et que je supprime la protection WEP, je me connecte.
5 ou 10 caractères pour la clef WEP en 40 bits et 13 ou 26 caractères pour le 128 bits c'est ça non ?


----------



## misterbizz (18 Juin 2006)

ah mince, je suis super stupide, je viens d'avoir 5 mn d'intelligence, la psp ne peut pas acceder à intenet par le biais d'un pc conneter via un modem, il faut un routeur. désolé.Par contre si vous avez bien activé le wifi sur votre box ou votre modem-routeur cela doit fonctionner au moins sans la clef wep. Apres bien mettre les minuscules et majuscule pour la clef sur la psp .Mais je pense que vous savez tout cela, et je ne vois pas trop comment faire de plus.Bon courage


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
avec la version 3.80 je me connecte avec une clé Wep 40 ou 128 bits


----------



## justme (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à connecter la PSP (firmware 3.60 - interrupteur WLAN activé) sur mon réseau Wi-Fi Airport (routeur Netgear DG834G - firmware V4.01.04)  

Au niveau de la PSP j'indique le SSID + la clé WPA-PSK TKIP du réseau sans-fil, et j'obtiens une erreur:

_"une erreur de connexion est survenue. Impossible d'étable une connexion avec la point d'accès"_

Pourtant, j'ai pu connecter la Wii sans problème  

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## justme (7 Janvier 2008)

Personne a une petite idée ?


----------



## justme (9 Janvier 2008)

Je désespère...  

J'ai laissé un message sur les forums de Netgear, un autre sur planète-psp, et aucune réponse nulle part  

Suis-je le seul à posséder un Mac ET une PSP ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (9 Janvier 2008)

Salut,
tu ne pourrais pas changer dans ton "routeur Netgear DG834G" le clé WPA-PSK TKIP en clé Wep ?


----------



## justme (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je me demandais dans quelle mesure le problème ne venait pas de là.

Je vais essayer.

Mais en même temps, j'ai lu partout que le WPA était bien plus sûr que le WEP  

par example ici

Dilemme :sick:


----------



## Zyrol (11 Janvier 2008)

justme a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me demandais dans quelle mesure le problème ne venait pas de là.
> 
> ...



Oui il est plus sur, mais dit toi que quelqu'un qui casse du WEP cassera aussi du WPA... tous tes voisins ne sont pas pirates informatiques (j'espère !)


----------

